# Mission Insurance Impossible



## munch8987 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey all,

My missus has got a 206cc, 51 plate, 2ltr and we gave been trying to get a renewed policy for it.
We have had quotes ranging from 1300 right up to the ridiculous 5812!
Now I'm 23, 2 years ncb, license held for 5 years and 3 points
She is 21, 2 years ncb, license held for 3 years with no convictions

I know age is against us, but I'm paying 875 for a modified punto with a bigger engine

Any help would be great
Thanks
Ben


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I hear this story every day on the car lot, seems to have got worse this last year


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

How much was last years policy?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow that's more than my renewal quote on my E46 and I'm younger than both of you 

Have you tried admiral mate? There always the cheapest for me and they also do the multi-car policy which gives you quite abit of a discount.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Wow that's more than my renewal quote on my E46 and I'm younger than both of you
> 
> Have you tried admiral mate? There always the cheapest for me and they also do the multi-car policy which gives you quite abit of a discount.


post code lottery?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> post code lottery?


Doubt it seen as my postcode is F rated.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

All i can recommend is to shop around, also try woman only insurers (although I think that has changed now) - worth a try.
Restricted milage any good? try usual things car alarm, garaged etc, no mods.

Feel sorry for anyone under 35 - with a nice car... insurance, what a rip-off.

Not to make u feel any worse... but my 500HP GT Mustang is only £485 a yr!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

If it makes you fell any better.

My mrs is 42 with 7 years no claims and I am 31 with 9 years no claims and both clean licenses held for 24 years and 14 years respectively.

Mini Cooper S cabriolet - 2005. Last years premium £403. This years premium £525 :doublesho

Tried 65 different companies including the big 3 search engines and the bigger companies that don't subscribe to the 3 search engines.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Yup, insurance is a pain in the ****, how can they want to charge me £4500 for a 197! (£4900 to keep it in the garage!)

I'm sure there is some kind of animal sitting infront of a keyboard of numbers, that just hit's it's fist, and that's your quote.


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel (Feb 28, 2011)

This is the worst I have known it for insurance. Ive just had to bend over and take it from my existing insurance company and renew.
48 years old, Mondeo 2.0 diesel, 20k miles a year, 9 years no claims, 3 points from last year, no "my fault" accidents in 12 years, full license since 1988.

Had one quote of £9000. Lots of companies guaranteeing to beat my previous quote. "Oh sorry, we cant beat that" er, what part of guarantee don't you understand?


----------



## munch8987 (Jun 6, 2011)

well just tried direct line as recomended, is a good price, but still seems very expensive

fully comp for and the missus - £1345

im sure that when they put all the details in theyre computer, they get a range of price, ie £459 - £1459, then tell you the most expensive to see if you bite


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

It's been mentioned elsewhere, but get a quote from elephant and admiral, and play them against each other. Also, ask them on the phone what happens if you go over your mileage, the woman I spoke to at elephant said nothing, so you could put a much lower mileage lowering prices somewhat. 

Add one of your mums to the policy, my mum brought my policy down by £400, my dad who has had his licence longer, made my policy more expensive. 

Try an elephant 10 month accelerated no claims bonus policy too, if you are paying up front, it'll be less to pay, plus it gets quicker NCB!


----------



## sgwilliams187 (Jun 13, 2011)

Normg002 said:


> It's been mentioned elsewhere, but get a quote from elephant and admiral, and play them against each other. Also, ask them on the phone what happens if you go over your mileage, the woman I spoke to at elephant said nothing, so you could put a much lower mileage lowering prices somewhat.
> 
> Add one of your mums to the policy, my mum brought my policy down by £400, my dad who has had his licence longer, made my policy more expensive.
> 
> Try an elephant 10 month accelerated no claims bonus policy too, if you are paying up front, it'll be less to pay, plus it gets quicker NCB!


mileage answer would most probably be because they ask for an estimate, if you put down 2000 miles and you do 20000 you would most probably pay the difference between the two difference or they would just invalidate the insurance, if you were going to do it that way may aswel tell them you work as a police man and live in scotland


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

Surely if you have them on the phone saying no action will be taken in the event you go over your mileage, then you are covered, as all calls are recorded etc?

I do a lot of mileage, so put a true estimate, but thought it might help someone who is really stuck getting a reasonable quote.


----------

